# Snot Rockets



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Guys 

Had time to finish up some Snot Rockets. Just over 10", 4 of them have hand burned scales, all have carved gills, mouth, etc. Hope you like them. 

Thanks 
Etch


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Etch ,
What's not to love? Handcarved scales ,gill's and mouth detail's on an overgrown Hammerhandle. Not to mention all done in that "Etch" , style with over the top paintwork!!! I appreciate all the work you do , but these and your Monster Bully's are my fav's!

Crank 'em out ,

Douglas


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

All aces, Rob. Those scales must have really taken a lot of time and patience. I like the 5th one down in the last batch you posted too.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Never seen a "Snot Rocket", but these look pretty good to me-great natural colors and you must have the patience of a rabbit trap to do all that beaut carving. *Wonderfull work *. pete


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Are these for sale???

Great job!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Rob those look great! Man those must take some time for sure!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

When I looked at those I started to reach for my fillet knife..so real looking they made me hungry  ...I can't imagine how long it takes to hand carve the scales...probably makes carving the gill details seem like a walk in the park...excellent work!!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Super Job!!!!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

The only thing I can say is: WOW!


----------

